# Does Irish passport need to be 3mths in date to travel?



## mamto2 (3 May 2008)

Hi all,
My question is does you irish passport need to be 3mths in date to travel, my family and I are going away for a week to Spain end of May for a week and one of my childs passports is out of date mid June 08. Do I need to get a new one before I go or will one we have do?

Thanks


----------



## mathepac (4 May 2008)

AFAIK, if the passport is current for the outward and return legs of a journey thats all thats required (unless you want to go on a trip to the good ole US of A)


----------



## ang1170 (4 May 2008)

Some countries require anyone travelling to them to have a certain amount of time remaining on their passport, so you should really check.

I can't imagine Spain would be a problem though for EU passprts, even if they had such a rule.


----------



## John Rambo (4 May 2008)

There are issues travelling to the US and the UAE...on a recent trip to Dubai one of my friends was not allowed to travel because his passport was going to expire in a month. He had to get a temporary passport and get a later flight. As Ang said check it out for peace of mind.


----------



## Leper (6 May 2008)

The eastern block countries require Irish passports to be several months in date even if you are visiting during the life of your current passport.  It is one of their crazy rules, but time and time again I have seen people turned away from three day city breaks in those countries. And some of them are in the EU which makes matters worse.

But, back to Spain - Once your passport is in date even by one day your passport is acceptable.


----------



## orka (6 May 2008)

The US is okay too - although instead of giving you 90 days entry, they give you until the expiry of your passport.  I travelled there in March with a May-expriring passport and it was fine - everyone else in the group got 90 days entry and I got until the date of expiry of the passport - which was fine as we were all just there for a couple of weeks.


----------

